# dewalt dw625 problems



## ian l 007 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi guys i was wandering if their is any one who could help me. I have a dewalt dw625 router that slows down to a crawl and smells of burning plastic after 10 to 15 minutes of use ie half way through mitring a worktop. It has had a new speed controller in it and still does the same. knowbody seems to know whats wrong other than throwing money at it with new parts until it stops. But it would make more sence to buy a new one unless someone has come across this before and knows whats wrong.it is only just out of the 3year warenty and still looks new as it has been well looked after so do not really want to get rid.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

ian l 007 said:


> Hi guys i was wandering if their is any one who could help me. I have a dewalt dw625 router that slows down to a crawl and smells of burning plastic after 10 to 15 minutes of use ie half way through mitring a worktop. It has had a new speed controller in it and still does the same. knowbody seems to know whats wrong other than throwing money at it with new parts until it stops. But it would make more sence to buy a new one unless someone has come across this before and knows whats wrong.it is only just out of the 3year warenty and still looks new as it has been well looked after so do not really want to get rid.


Check the brushes first, but if it smells like burning and you know it isn't the speed control, it is likely either the armature(rotor) or field coil that is burning. Expensive either way!

No way for me to tell from here which is the problem! You may or may not be able to see a burned spot if you inspect the parts closely!

Armature... http://www.ereplacementparts.com/armature-p-68886.html $131.75

Field... http://www.ereplacementparts.com/field-p-68958.html $98.90

Those prices are USA prices, but may give you an idea.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ian.

Sorry to hear of your problem.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Ian and welcome

There is one other possibility - the bearings. I've replaced several sets of bearings over the years and they always seem to go dead tight and the router smokes before repacement. Has the router been left in the van over the recent cold spell? if so moisture could have killed off the bearings

Regards

Phil


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Phil P said:


> Hi Ian and welcome
> 
> There is one other possibility - the bearings. I've replaced several sets of bearings over the years and they always seem to go dead tight and the router smokes before repacement. Has the router been left in the van over the recent cold spell? if so moisture could have killed off the bearings
> 
> ...


Good thought, Phil. I have seen bearings seize when warm as well. If that's the case, there is a good chance they will feel rough if you turn the rotor by hand(unplug it first!).


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If it is just out of warranty and you bought it with a charge card give your company a call. My charge card gives me an extra year of warranty coverage after the factory warranty is up.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds like dust in the bearings are making the armature run slow and heating the windings, either blow it out with compressed air - bearings and armature, check the carbon or run it like it is until you see flames; then buy a new one. Dewalt (B&D) will love you. (ps - since your friends have the suggestions ask them to pay for their ideas and you will reimburse the one that works)

Not trying to be funny - Baker


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

*Bearing issues*



jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Ian.
> 
> I've seen a lot of blame placed on bearings in this and other forums. Bearings that do not work are usually the result of other issues. This applies to tables saws, band saws, routers, grinders and anything that has a fine particulate in close vicinity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm not sure how similar UK versions of the DeWalt 625 are to the USA models but I can tell you that so far nobody has liked the 625 in our ongoing 3+ hp router comparison testing. Perhaps a different router is in order?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

rwbaker said:


> (ps - since your friends have the suggestions ask them to pay for their ideas and you will reimburse the one that works)
> 
> Not trying to be funny - Baker


 You weren't!

Or maybe a little troubleshooting may be in order.. but then I think that is why he asked for help?:sad:


----------



## ian l 007 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes. The bearings are new fitted with the speed controller. I have been using dewalt routers amongst other dewalt tools for 15 years and never had any problems until now. As it is only happening after half an hours use. Then i have to leave it an hour or so before it works again.so when i send it off for repair it is working fine but they are not putting it under load. I am going to change the armiture first. Other than that there is nothing else to replace. So we shall see what happens. i can not get to the armiture without a bearing puller so i cannot see where the smell of melting plastic is coming from.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rwbaker said:


> jw2170 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum, Ian.
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

rwbaker said:


> I've seen a lot of blame placed on bearings in this and other forums.....
> 
> Three types of general use bearings, open, shielded, sealed - if you have open and shielded, they will get garbage in them and seize if condensate is allowed to form on the saw dust or metal dust, leave the metal dust long enough and it turns to rust, solid rust. *An annual removal of the bearings* (if you know what you are doing) a overnight soak in Acetone and blow dry will normally keep these going for years.


Hi Richard

Almost every reasonable quality router out there seems to have shielded bearings these days, either plastic or rubber. In the days of the Hitachi TR12 some 30 odd years ago it was a known problem with that router - they often siezed prematurely when used for extended periods in inverted position in a router table because the bearings were the open type. This was even mentioned in FWW of the time.

Personally I think that the annual removal of bearings is completely over the top for a router, especially as my bearing life appears (on DW625s/MOF177s) to be around the 8 to 10 year mark. At 3 years of age I doubt that the OP's brushes have burned out quite yet, so that leaves several other problems in order:

1. Bearing failure
2. Speed controller magnet slipping (this is attached to the top of the armature shaft)
3. Speed controller fault
4. Problem with the motor itself

That's based on having run the type since about 1984 and still owning three of them, the oldest a typ 2 of circa 1987,the newest a typ 6 only a couple of years old. The user states that the controller and bearings have already been replaced, so assuming that the new items are good that doesn't leave a lot. To date I've never had to change the armature on a DW625/MOF177e - maybe I've just been lucky, but based on comments of others I think not



Mike said:


> I'm not sure how similar UK versions of the DeWalt 625 are to the USA models but I can tell you that so far nobody has liked the 625 in our ongoing 3+ hp router comparison testing. Perhaps a different router is in order?


Really, Mike? I wonder if at least a large part of that is down to the attachment people have to table mounted fixed base routers, the lack of knowledge about the use of fences or the use of those ridiculous P-C guide bushes you seem to love so much in the USA (and which the DW625 wasn't originally designed to use)? Would you like to say what the problems are, other than the colour and the badge? The only issue I have is that DW have cheapened the fence in recent years over the original cast ally model



ian l 007 said:


> The bearings are new fitted with the speed controller. I have been using dewalt routers amongst other dewalt tools for 15 years and never had any problems until now. As it is only happening after half an hours use.


Hi Ian

This may not be much help, but as I'm in the UK if you want to it may be possible for us to thrash out the issue over the phone. PM me if you are interested. BTW you'll need to have 10 posts before you can PM, so 8 welcomes in introductions would get you there

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am working on it Phil, the thread will be very informative on all the routers.


----------

